# How did you do this Blissberry??



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

How did you get these swirls?? this is just beautiful

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yes....that is gorgeous! Was this done in a slab mold? I'm beginning to think that's the only way to get really good swirls. I've gotten a few to look nice on the top of my logs but it doesn't go through. :/


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Not Sara  but I have gotten some gorgeous swirls in an MM mold. you have to the soap just right, thin enough to swirl but thick enough to support the swirl, pour in a thin stream from varying heights then swirl till you get the desired effect. I think my Black Raspberry Vanilla bars on my website are some of my prettiest swirls.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep it's why I only want slab molds! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yeh but I want to know how she got the different colors and a FOR DUMMY's how to answer


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am betting micas...isn't Sara the mica queen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the nice compliment Sondra. 

The swirls were created using micas in a MM. Becky explained the technique very well. Thank goodness the FO I used was really easy to work with or I wouldn't have had time to do two different swirl colors. I can't take all the credit though... I learned from the best... Vicki :lol

I purchased the micas from Alternasense Skin Design Products at: http://www.alternasense.com/

They have really good prices and are great to do business with. I have soaped several of their micas and all have stayed true (no morphing) in GM soap.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

UM so do you put mica's in to soap and then pour and swirl?? I have never used them so don't have a clue


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I use a ladle and scoop out some of the raw soap before scenting and put it into a measuring cup. I only use a small amount of mica (1/2 teaspoon) and mix well. This is your swirl material. If you know how your FO behaves you can easily create beautiful swirls.

If you have other questions ask away!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I LOVE mica! Have you checked out the micas at Costal Scents? They have 94 colors and sell in bulk... perfect for a mica coop! I need more mica. I am releasing a three new soaps and they will have mica swirls. Sara your soap is beautiful 

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=35

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! What a selection!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd be interested in a mica co-op.
I get frrom mystifyyoursenses which has good prices and quality but just a couple colors.
Becky


----------

